# New Aviary Complete (Finally) & Ringneck Pair



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

*New Aviary Complete (Finally) & Ringneck Pair*

Hey everyone,
I know a while ago I posted about the new avairy I bought, and it is finally, almost complete. After many problems, such as it being the wrong size and more importantly it not even being square... but we were able to add extensions, a bird lock and somehow manage to make it square. I won't be buying from the same place (I did complain, but they said things like they they didn't know who built it, to send it back and pay another $500 for them to fix, ect.) Today we were able to put in perches, and it's mostly finished (just to add in the feeders, nestbox and collect the birds)

I was going to put 5 pairs of Budgies in it... but I found a pair of Indian Ringneck Parrots who'd been looking for a home for over 5 months, the **** is dark grey while the hen is very pale blue. The girl does come down for a look at what you're doing though








So they'll be living there (with a few quail)

And some photos (none of the birds yet, but on Saturday/Sunday







)


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Congratulations beautiful aviary


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's great, surely your rescued Indian Ringneck pair and the quail will love their new home! 
I will also be waiting for the birdie pics!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow how exciting, you have done a lot of hard work and soon the reward will be there for you to see. Looking forward to seeing the finished product and your lovely birds inside.:budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That looks like a wonderful aviary! I'm sure your work will pay off well when those Indian Ringnecks realise what a wonderful home they have


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That is really nice! I would LOVE to have an aviary . I'm sure your new birds will love it!


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you everyone, and if no photos today, then tomorrow


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

And finally some photos of the birds 
They've only been here an hour and the **** is already courting the hen 
The photo of the hen is kind of misleading as her 'real' colour is pale blue (almost white)


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What a nice aviary. That is a nice pair of ringneck's, congrat's...


----------

